# @juvela - PX 10 ????



## mongeese (Mar 12, 2019)

What Puegeot is this ? Phil Wood hubs


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Try looking on.here, useful for anyone with a Peugeot vélo!
http://www.peugeotshow.com/


----------



## juvela (Mar 12, 2019)

------

yes.

all original, save for the philippian round things.

~'74





should be able to divine a datum specifico from juy mech as here -





Hope this helps you a bit Howie.

-----


----------



## mongeese (Mar 12, 2019)

Oh it helps @juvela . Peugeots can be quite the brain f@£€. You people are the real thing. Not us. Your beginning to believe the lies were spinning here. Television is an amusement park filled with lion tamers, football players. Go to your gurus man.


----------



## Oilit (Mar 13, 2019)

mongeese said:


> Oh it helps @juvela . Peugeots can be quite the brain f@£€. You people are the real thing. Not us. Your beginning to believe the lies were spinning here. Television is an amusement park filled with lion tamers, football players. Go to your gurus man.



Who has time for t.v. with all these great bikes on the CABE?!


----------

